# Tivin poodles any feedback



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think that you should look into them dome more. I like the fact that the have health clearances, working in some avenue conformation, there are offspring working in agility. These are all great signs. Look into the COI & on PHR. Good luck on finding your Spoo.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

It's the Poodle Club of America National Specialty in MD.

Expect inquiry response to be a little slow. First time I have been on computer in 4 days and will probably be another few before I check back in.
Do not actually know Tivin, but their dogs are usually here/there (PCA).

Busy time!


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------

